# Sikaran Books?



## arnisador (Feb 27, 2002)

Are there books on Sikaran available? I'd like to see the techniques. I have seen Mr. Jornales do them but I'd like to see more!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 1, 2002)

No books available on the system of Sikaran that I study. My instructor and the head of the system did not even give interviews to magizines (until recently).
I have never heard of any book covering just Sikaran. With some of the inquiries that I have had from the Phillippions  i am sure that  no one there has written one. Some of the students there ask us in the USA for information on the history of the art, seems like not a lot is told them. As far as techniques goes from all I have gathered for information in the islands it would look like a combation of Issinryu and tkd. Here in the states (or I should say in the system I study) there is a heavy  Okaniwian and chiness influence along with the native island movements .
Shadow:asian:


----------

